# Gezondheids Magazine > Artikelen van Francois >  Artikel: Is je lichaam ontgiften met citroensapkuur gezond?

## FRANCOIS580

Je lichaam haam ontgiften en bevrijden van alle toxische afvalstoffen is pure noodzaak om je gezondheid en vitaliteit intact te houden. Om dat te realiseren beschik je over heel wat mogelijkheden. Je lichaam op een natuurlijke manier ontgiften is veruit het gezondst en daarbij is ontgiften met een citroensap huur erg populair. Populariteit is echter niet de belangrijkste graadmeter. Hoe doeltreffend en gezond zo’n ontgiftingskuur met citroen en citroensap dan wel?

Precies zoals alle citrusvruchten barsten citroenen van vitaminen C. Maar citroenen hebben veel meer in petto dan vitamine C !Ze zijn rijk aan voedingsvezels, vitaminen en mineralen.

*Honderd gram citroen bevatten:*

*Vitaminen:* béta-caroteen en vitaminen van het B- complex, en verder vitamine D, en foliumzuur

*Mineralen:* natrium, kalium, calcium, fosfor, magnesium, ijzer, selenium, en zink.

*Vitamine C*

Vitamine C is dus het belangrijkste bestanddeel van citroen en citroensap. Het is een van de sterkste antioxidanten die alle toxische stoffen waaronder de erg schadelijke zware metalen als het ware aantrekt en af voert. Deze antioxidanten in citroenen beschermen je tegen vrije radicalen die aan de basis liggen van talloze welvaartsziekten als kanker, hart- en vaatziekten, diabetes en ontstekingsziekten. Vitamine C vertraagt ook je (huid) verouderingsproces. Daardoor is vitamine C bijzonder efficiënt tegen de schadelijke invloed van de ultraviolette stralen van de zon.

Neem voor je in de zon gaat bij voorkeur meer dan 1000 mg vitamine C. Je zal wel rood worden maar niet verbranden zodat je extra vitamine D aanmaakt. Deze vitamine beschermt je tegen kanker en werkt ook positief op je gemoedsgesteltenis, het stemt je vrolijker. Hoe gezond hoge dosissen vitamine C wel zijn wordt bewezen door het feit dat er hopeloze gevallen van leukemie werden vastgesteld waarbij de patiënt in coma was gevallen en reeds waren opgegeven en die met het toedienen van een vitamine C- infuus compleet genezen werden verklaard!

*Waardevolle schil*
Niet alleen het vruchtvlees van de citroen is bijzonder geneeskrachtig, ook de schil is erg waardevol ter bevordering van je gezondheid! Die bevat allerlei.../...

*Lees verder...*

----------


## Nora

Ik wist niet dat je door inname van vitamine C je minder snel verbrand!

----------


## FRANCOIS580

Bedankt, men is nooit te oud om te leren Nora... Dat ervaar ik iedere dag!

----------


## Flogiston

Je schrijft dat er hopeloze gevallen van leukemie waren waarbij de patiënt reeds was opgegeven, die werden genezen na het toedienen van een infuus met vitamine C.

Heb je hier een bron van?

Als dit inderdaad zo is, zou dit namelijk een zeer effectieve geneesmethode zijn. Niet alleen voor hopeloze leukemiegevallen, maar waarschijnlijk ook voor andere gevallen. Ik verwacht dan een serie publicaties in medische tijdschriften.

Tevens ben ik benieuwd naar hoe men de verzuring van het bloed dan tegengaat. Domweg vitamine C injecteren in de bloedbaan zou namelijk levensgevaarlijk zijn, omdat vitamine C een zuur is.

Ik ben dus uitermate benieuwd naar een bron van deze bewering. Zou je die er even bij kunnen vermelden?

----------

